# Car plexiglass partition



## joacha (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey driver's, what the best plexiglass car partition to keep you separated from the backseat riders? Where the best reliable place to order from?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Best for you depends on what qualities you favor.

They range from surrounding above the seats, to full floor to ceiling coverage.
Your vehicle type, climate, and if rear AC equipped may be a factor too.
Is your intrest primarily a cough guard or security barrier?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

joacha said:


> Hey driver's, what the best plexiglass car partition to keep you separated from the backseat riders? Where the best reliable place to order from?


Order from Lyft.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Just get ready for the irate passengers when the ac doesn’t reach the back.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Just get ready for the irate passengers when the ac doesn't reach the back.


well, some of them have a cut-out window for that. don't ya know. :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I want the best one with a warranty that states covid19 proof.
Are there any that good &#128528;


SHalester said:


> well, some of them have a cut-out window for that. don't ya know. :wink:


I have a dirty mind &#129318;‍♀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I have a dirty mind


mine uses Velcro to open/close.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I got one from ABC Imaging out of DC. It does not go fully down, but it works well enough for the purpose of PPE. It’s not at all bad looking and has foam on the top to protect your interior. It does come with a center panel if you want something to hang down lower, but I took it off due to the shape of my front seat and it’s tendency to swing back and forth. All in all it does not look ‘cheap’ so it can fit in with a luxury ride if that is a concern, plastic is perfectly clear to the point where you barely notice it’s there. It velcros around the head rests of the front seat for easy removal when you aren’t working.

One down side is the plastic is very finicky with cleaning instructions. If you use anything abrasive or with alcohol or amonia it can leave micro abrasions which will start to make it cloudy in appearance. Instructions I got from the factory was to mix a non abrasive hand soap with distilled water in a spray bottle, and use a microfiber towel to wash and dry.


----------

